# Which Black Library Novel should I submit?



## Primarch Magnus (Aug 3, 2011)

So I plan to submit a Warhammer 40K novel to the Black Library by July 12 (my birthday) next year. Knowing the requirements (3 chapters, 10,000 words minimum + 1,000 word synopsis & chapter-by-chapter breakdown) I nevertheless intend to try, if only because I love Warhammer 40K and want to test my writing talents further. 

I've narrowed it down to two ideas -which would you want to possibly see in print?

*Emperor's Light*

When the Sisters of Battle are deployed to the war-torn world of Antiocheia, ravaged by battles between the Imperium and the Chaos Space Marines, they discover an ancient trap laid millennia ago just for them. For amongst their number is a distant descendant of a corrupted bloodline dating back from the forgotten times of the Age of Terra, and under the world's rock lies a secret that many will kill to possess - or destroy. Can they win the day, or even survive with their souls intact?*

All Is Dust

*The Thousand Sons are among the most feared of the Chaos Space Marine Legions. Driven on by mysterious portents, Lord Phaeton lays waste to the Imperial world of Vyzanthia, enslaving the populace in order to search and dig for something terribly important - an artefact from the Dark Age of Technology called the Engine of Darkness, that can devour entire systems in Warp Storms. Can his vile purpose be halted before it reaches its ultimate conclusion?

(Mods, please move this thread to another forum if this isn't a good place for it).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not recall a lot of sister stuff being done so they got my nod.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd go for the sisters as well they really only have small parts in books every now and again they don't seem to be the main "theme" in some. This is just going off my searches here and there though.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Sisters for the reasons above. Tell me the Ordo Hereticus will be involved in the form of a Monodominant Witch-Hunter...I want a fire breathing bombastic zealot.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Smokes said:


> Sisters for the reasons above. Tell me the Ordo Hereticus will be involved in the form of a Monodominant Witch-Hunter...I want a fire breathing bombastic zealot.


That's my issue with the Inquisitors we've seen in print so far. They've either been sympathetic, humanitarian, slightly-radical jolly-good-fellows... or they've been shallow representations of extremes, be they prudish puritans or deranged radicals.

I want an Inquisitor character who is a puritan through necessity; who has seen the darkness of the galaxy, and resolved to cast it out. I want an Inquisitor character who is incapable of flinching from the horrors that he must commit along the one, the only, the true path, in order to safeguard humanity from that which waits in the shadows. I want an Inquisitor who is puritanical _and_ to whom readers can relate and sympathize.

Am I asking for too much?

___

All right, enough of my sidetracking. To the OP: I'd say Sisters more than Thousand Sons, though I do love my sons of Magnus all the same.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The sisters one sounds as if it has a better plot that the other IMO, the other comes off to me as a possible bolter porn novel,(take no offense please) Good Luck to you though and let us all know how it pans out.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> That's my issue with the Inquisitors we've seen in print so far. They've either been sympathetic, humanitarian, slightly-radical jolly-good-fellows... or they've been shallow representations of extremes, be they prudish puritans or deranged radicals.
> 
> I want an Inquisitor character who is a puritan through necessity; who has seen the darkness of the galaxy, and resolved to cast it out. I want an Inquisitor character who is incapable of flinching from the horrors that he must commit along the one, the only, the true path, in order to safeguard humanity from that which waits in the shadows. I want an Inquisitor who is puritanical _and_ to whom readers can relate and sympathize.
> 
> ...


I take it you also were not plaesed with eisenhorn/ravenor's personality?

@OP: 1k sons


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

I have cast my vote for the Sisters, as stated before me I dont think they have had much TLC as far as BL goes.

Then again... you would be crazy to try giving a flamethrower wielding armoured nun some TLC! :grin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Durant said:


> I have cast my vote for the Sisters, as stated before me I dont think they have had much TLC as far as BL goes.
> 
> Then again... you would be crazy to try giving a flamethrower wielding armoured nun some TLC! :grin:


awwww, Im sure when they ain't out fightin they be the sweetest ladies in the world with hearts of gold.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I take it you also were not plaesed with eisenhorn/ravenor's personality?
> 
> @OP: 1k sons


I'm fine with it, really. I just want BL to produce Inquisitorial protagonists that move above and beyond that mold.


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

Sisters are the way to go, as was said there isn't alot of fluff on them and this story line will reach into the past and hopefully give us all something to chew on.


----------

